# DP44 switch



## swlauren (Apr 2, 2004)

I have 2 DP44 switches installed and only need one. One switch is completely flat and has 173402 as a number the 2nd one has the heat sinks on it and has the #121252 on it. Bothe have the power converters and in all respects are wired the same. Which one is the newest? are they both just as good as far as HD and overall performance? Suggestions on which one to remove
Thanks Guys


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

swlauren said:


> I have 2 DP44 switches installed and only need one. One switch is completely flat and has 173402 as a number the 2nd one has the heat sinks on it and has the #121252 on it. Bothe have the power converters and in all respects are wired the same. Which one is the newest? are they both just as good as far as HD and overall performance? Suggestions on which one to remove
> Thanks Guys


Get rid of the one without the heat sink. We've installed many DPP44's over the years and not have a problem with the switch itself. Every now and then the transformer will go but the switch is solid. Not too long ago we already had to send back a DPP44 as defective. It didn't have the heat sink, it was in service for about 30 days in a lock box. Other switches in the lock box performed ok. While not scientific and not a sufficient sample size to draw any conclusions, I would say the DPP44's with the heat sink perform better.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The 121252 DP44 switch is the newer one. The switch is used when more than 3 receivers are used in an installation. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## swlauren (Apr 2, 2004)

thanks for the response. Both switches are indoors does that change your recommendation any


----------



## swlauren (Apr 2, 2004)

Ray-thanks for your response. It would be alot easier for me to remove the newer DP44 switch (173402).Is the performance and PQ of the both equal. I drive a 722, 3x612. Switches are both installed indoors. Naturally I want the best PQ


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Switch is not affect PQ, it's like a electrical switch.

BTW, it's DPP44, not DP.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> The 121252 DP44 switch is the newer one. The switch is used when more than 3 receivers are used in an installation. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.


Also used when installation requires more than 3 satellites. In my case I have two 622's which receive 110, 119, and 129 from one dish and 61.5 from another dish. I needed the switch in order to hook up the 61.5 feed. It's been in since the first 622 was installed and so far no problems.


----------

